# OEM unlock problem



## Bookie (Jun 6, 2011)

When my device is on adb works fine. When I reboot to bootloader fastboot won't recognize my device. It just says no permissions fastboot in my terminal. Am I missing something?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

If your on Linux try setting udev rules.
For windows try installing (or reinstalling) the Google naked drivers

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Bookie (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm on Linux. Would changing the udev make a difference? It recognizes it on adb. Shouldn't the same happen on fastboot if it's just the rules?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## Bookie (Jun 6, 2011)

Problem solved. I dunno exactly what I did. Gotta it working though.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------

